# Go! Natural grain free



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I noticed the change awhile ago on their website. Some of the Now! formulas changed but I noticed they also added grain free in their Go! line... it looks better than the actual Now! grain free line. Have any of you tried it out? Thoughts ?

GO! FIT + FREE Grain Free Chicken + Salmon Recipe for Dogs | Petcurean


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

They had a Go! grain-free previously too. It was called Go! Endurance. But yeah now they added the puppy one, senior one, and regular one. We fed Endurance for a few bags and were happy with it. His poops were incredibly small on it lol. But he got sick of the taste so we had stopped feeding it. Really like Petceruan pet foods!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Petcurean did a fair amount of re-vamping its formulas and packaging a little while ago. At one point I had the Go Grain Free Endurance in my dogs' rotation; but I haven't used it recently. They did pretty well on it; but I didn't want to use it exclusively since it had higher calcium and ash than what I feel comfortably feeding full time. I'll have to take a closer look at the new formulas and see what they're like. Thanks for the update.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Petcurean changed their formulas awhile back to change to a line grain free formulas. They had a terrible recall back in 2003 and then have made a great effort to change their image and produce high quality food. They now produce all their own food made and I believe sourced in Canada. Their recall was back when Merrick made their food. They appear to have learned their lesson.


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

I feed Go! Fit & Free Adult (previously Go! Endurance) and Now! Adult as part of my rotation. My dogs did well on it, I really like the foods, and I really like the company. Overall, I was happy with it.


----------

